# New 40 Long Planted Discus Tank



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Just set this tank up on Saturday night so I thought I'd post a couple pics. I know the scape isn't the best, but I will be filling in the open areas with some other plants I am looking for -- this is just a start.

As for the specs...

40 long - 48"x12"x16"
Eheim 2217
Hydor ETH 200 Watt Inline Heater
DIY Dual T8 Fixture
30 lbs of Turface MVP Natural

3 Blue Turquoise Discus
11 Rummy Nose Tetras
3 Neon Tetras (bought 10, lost 7 in quarantine







)
5 Otocinclus
Dozen or so RCS
1 Zebra Nerite


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

i love that pfury is running in the back ground lol

as alway...looks amazing dizzle


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

very nice tank what kind of substrate is that


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

piranha-freak101 said:


> very nice tank what kind of substrate is that


Turface MVP Natural


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Here's a few pics I took of the discus tonight...


----------



## Genesis8

Sweet setup Joe...


----------



## BRUNER247

Looks sweet Joe(as always)beautiful discus. & Joe probably as pc dedicated to P-fury.lol.


----------



## jp80911

Joe, the tank looks great, so are the discus.
you just miss a small ruby red spilo in there. lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I really like the discus, but I would sell them in a heartbeat if the right fish came along


----------



## FEEFA

Gorgeous color on those discuss and the set up looks great as usual


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

love that little set up looks great.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

looks great Joe







...your tanks always do...i wish i had your talent for aquascaping


----------



## AKSkirmish

I f*cking hate you Joe.....

I was just getting ready to talk to you about doing a planted discus tank.....

you shot them dreams to hell.....

Um tank is top notch per usual.....Loving the pics of the discus.......Mind telling me what you paid for them though...
I think they are trying to bend me over up here on our prices.....


----------



## Piranha_man

_"The scape isn't the best?"_









I know you are serious about that, because when it comes to aquascaping, your are a true perfectionist and master.
To me, (and the rest of us) however, it looks breathtaking.

Amazing, thanks for sharing.









(Whenever I see a topic started with "Planted tank" in the title, and I look over and see you as the OP... I mentally prepare myself for awesomeness as I open the thread.)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Thanks guys... I'll be sure to keep everyone posted



AKSkirmish said:


> _"The scape isn't the best?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are serious about that, because when it comes to aquascaping, your are a true perfectionist and master.
> To me, (and the rest of us) however, it looks breathtaking.
> 
> Amazing, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Whenever I see a topic started with "Planted tank" in the title, and I look over and see you as the OP... I mentally prepare myself for awesomeness as I open the thread.)


Thanks man, I am definitely a perfectionist when it comes to my tanks -- that's why I'm constantly messing with them and trying new things. This is just a start tho, I have other plants in mind for the open spaces, so when I look at it, it's got a long ways to go...


----------



## His Majesty

gorgeous setpu joe. looks real calm and peaceful. great colours on the discus


----------



## Sacrifice

AKSkirmish said:


> I f*cking hate you Joe.....
> 
> *I was just getting ready to talk to you about doing a planted discus tank.....*
> 
> *you shot them dreams to hell.....*
> 
> Um tank is top notch per usual.....Loving the pics of the discus.......Mind telling me what you paid for them though...
> I think they are trying to bend me over up here on our prices.....


Be careful AKSkirmish...I simply talked about copying one of Joe's Ideas and he threatened to roundhouse kick my 75g if I did that









Then he offered to help me scape out my 125g while he was there, LOL.

Discus tank looks absolutely awesome Joe. Your aquascapes are always top notch. Plants hate me and do nothing but cause me trouble. I recently ripped out most of my plants from my 125g because they were doing nothing but causing me trouble. I can't ever seem to keep algae from growing and making everything look like crap. I never seem to get the right mixture of light and ferts.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

You just gotta find what works in your tank -- there's a handful of plants that will do great in just about any tank you put them in -- crypts, anubias, java fern, dwarf sag, some hygros, mosses.... I know you had a bunch of amazon swords in your tank and those can be frustrating -- they grow into huge beautiful plants in a lot of tanks, but I never have much luck with them, they always stay pretty small and I gotta fight to keep the leaves bright green -- too much hassle for me.

What I usually do is I just buy a ton of different plants and I see what works in that setup -- once I figure out what works, I can start putting scape ideas together and get what I want.


----------



## Ba20

Wow Joe that looks real good, You gotta let me know when you put new pics up i rarely come down to this forum/section


----------



## r1dermon

yeah that's a damn nice setup. im not a huge dicus fan, but the 'scaping looks fantastic.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Thanks guys... this tank and a couple others are basically just being used as farms/holding tanks for plants until the move -- the scape on this one looks pretty similar, but the crypts have sent out a ton of new leaves and runners and I added some blyxa japonica and marsilea quadrifolia -- I have a bunch of plants that are still on the way and then most of the plants will be going into my 75 gallon when I set it up after the move.

The discus will be sold in the next couple weeks -- they were stunted when I got them and I am tired of looking at them. I might do discus again in the future but will definitely be looking at wild stock if I do.


----------



## welsher7

Tank looks great. I wish I could get my 40g long to look half as nice. Maybe I need to start a thread on it so I can get some advice from you guys.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Thanks man, go ahead and post that tank up in the plants or pics forum, I'm sure you can get plenty of feedback


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Discus are gone...


----------



## Guest

What are the plants in that tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Mostly Cryptocoryne wendtii and Sagittaria subulata (dwarf sag), but there's some Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius', a small Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar', some Microsorum pteropus 'Needle Leaf' (needle leaf java fern), and a Nymphaea zenkeri (red tiger lotus)


----------



## Guest

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Mostly Cryptocoryne wendtii and Sagittaria subulata (dwarf sag), but there's some Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius', a small Echinodorus 'Kleiner Bar', some Microsorum pteropus 'Needle Leaf' (needle leaf java fern), and a Nymphaea zenkeri (red tiger lotus)


Nice, do you have hard or soft water in the tank as I noticed your plants look really healthy. Also what do you dose the tank with?
Cheers,
JK


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

That tank got 90% RO and 10% tap -- my other tanks are 75% RO and 25% tap. I don't dose anything on any of my tanks right now.


----------

